# Spraying wainscoting



## Deco (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever sprayed newly installed wainscoting (recessed panels with chair rail) in an existing home...NOT new construction.

Usually take the route of brush & roll using an alkyd. Is all the prep for containment worth it?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Deco said:


> Has anyone ever sprayed newly installed wainscoting (recessed panels with chair rail) in an existing home...NOT new construction.
> 
> Usually take the route of brush & roll using an alkyd. Is all the prep for containment worth it?


I've always brushed it my self but my brother sprays it with an hvlp.Depends on the homeowner.Most I work for don't want a sprayer in their house.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

If you can justify masking the area to prevent overspray, and its in your budget, go for it. If not use a paint that lays down nice. I have seen some wainscoting that was brushed and looks great. 

Some work I did in my own house with wainscoting. (daughters room)
I sprayed all the white and cut and rolled the gray using a silvertip and superdoo. 
Paint was Miller Acrinamel. (Latex)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If it were me I'd brush it. I don't really like taking a sprayer into a furnished home.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

When Ultraplate came out about 1.5 years ago I got to test it on some different surfaces. Wood paneling (sanded with 50-80-180-220 and in different areas to remove the wax film and see end leveling ), basic pine trim, formica and a mirror. I tried each surface with a cheap foam brush, wooster alpha brush and 3" 3/16 nap trim roller. I was impressed with the quality of the leveling with all applicators, even the 75 cent foam brush left a pretty darn good finish. Had great adhesion cause it uses the same technology as their grip coat primer (urethane modified acrylic). 
I had one customer spray it out thinned with water (don't recall what kind of sprayer) and loved the finish on cabinets. Not very good hiding power over dark colors or stains so a stain blocking 100% acrylic primer would be necessary in that situation. 
The samples have stood up to scratching, dropping, banging on corners of metal store shelving and hasn't chipped. Few dings in the wood, but the paint is still their. Soap water clean-up, hardness+leveling of oil and no yellowing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have sprayed in a HO home put plastic on all door cases to seal myself in, used rosin paper and plastic and drops on the floor, rosin paper and tape the walls it came out good bu like Big Hoss said if it is in the budget go for it, if not brush and roll, I honestly prefer to brush and roll.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A brand new like .13-.15 orifice tip and you can spray in an occupied space and hardly be noticed more then if you were brushing and rolling. Like was said, plastic off any doorless entries to the room.


----------



## mtnbkr3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone on this site would say that brush and roll will look anything like a quality spray job. It really doesn't take much more time (in my opinion) to mask, set up plastic etc. than to get out a roller and brush that won't come close on quality. Spray all the way!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually like a brush and roll job better than sprayed on most things. I think it's easier and faster to spray a lot of things.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I posted a pic of that on the picture section. Used hvlp and cabinet coat. Turned out great. Minimal overspray with hvlp. No clouds of sticky mist with WB (unlike oil).


----------

